# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Informativos TVE: ¿Te acuerdas cuándo podíamos bañarnos en los ríos?

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo enlace sacado de iagua.es
http://iagua.es/2010/05/informativos...s-en-los-rios/

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## jasg555

Eso es de lo que poca gente se acuerda y yo lo recuerdo perfectamente.

Y desearía que se pudiera volver a disfrutar así de nuestros ríos.

Zonas en las que me bañaba de niño con mis padres:
- Torrelodones río Guadarrama: pozas de agua limpísima. Hoy una cloaca.
Puebte de la 501 Madrid Plasencia río Guadarrama. Arenales estupendos de agua muy limpia. Hoy la cloaca de Torrelodones pero con más M**rda.
-Puente de Algete en el Jarama: Agua limpia y abundante. Se construyó El Atazar y la Fabrica de cervezas El Aguila y se convirtió en otra cloaca.
-Todo el río Alberche. Parece que se recupera.
-Todo el Tietar en la provincia de Avila: hoy sin agua y con residuos de alcantarilla.
-Playa de Madrid. Lo que sale en el reportaje.
-Río Sorbe en Humanes. Hoy sin apenas agua y residual.

Infinidad de sitios más que hoy han perdido su pureza, su vida y su valor ecológico.

¿Y todavía queremos más trasvases y obras sin sentido?

Me avergüenzo de pertenecer a una generación tan descerebrada.

----------


## sergi1907

Parece mentira como hemos podido matar así nuestros ríos.

Siento vergüenza del planeta que le dejaré a mis hijos. :Mad: 

Un saludo

----------


## Salut

Yo por suerte aun puedo bañarme en los ríos de esta zona  :Smile: 

Eso sí: en muchos parajes han tenido que restringir el baño, por la masificación y las malas prácticas (p. ej. bañarse con jabón...)

----------


## cuesta25

En la mayoría de los ríos de España, salvo en sus nacimientos no encontramos agua cristalina. Eso es una realidad que no podemos negar. Para mí el fracaso de una costosísima red de depuradoras. Esto es claro, si depuran 10 y 2 no lo hacen,no hemos hecho nada de nada.Otro tema distinto es la cantidad de neveras y demás enseres que estamos viendo habitualmente en fotos de este foro. Si logramos crear la conciencia A TODOS, y digo a todos por que para que las generaciones venideras tengan un entorno natural hay que empezar hoy mismo.
Un saludo amigos.

----------


## ben-amar

En Puente Genil había una zona habilitada como playa, con su chiringuito, su puesto de Curz Roja y estaba muy. Se perdió y se traslado la zona de baño al pantano de Cordobilla, La gente deja mucho que desear y lo guarrea todo. La Cruz Roja desplazaba una buena dotación y una zodiac. Luego vino la declaracion de paraje natural, la colmatacion de tierras y mas parece ya una lagunilla que un pantano. 
AL menos hemos ganado en presencia de aves.

----------


## alcarreño

hace 30 años la gente se bañaba en el rio henares a su paso por guadalajara

----------


## ben-amar

> En Puente Genil había una zona habilitada como playa, con su chiringuito, su puesto de Curz Roja y estaba muy. Se perdió y se traslado la zona de baño al pantano de Cordobilla, La gente deja mucho que desear y lo guarrea todo. La Cruz Roja desplazaba una buena dotación y una zodiac. Luego vino la declaracion de paraje natural, la colmatacion de tierras y mas parece ya una lagunilla que un pantano. 
> AL menos hemos ganado en presencia de aves.


Pese a lo concurrido de las playas del río, el acondicionamiento de las mismas no era el mas idoneo, mas bien era peligroso. 

.- Bañaeros:  Lugar de baño público que hubo en los años 60 en el río Genil por la Huerta Ibarra. Hacia finales de la mencionada década y principios de los 70 se hicieron muy populares las zonas conocidas por bañaeros del Encala y Torremembrillo, entre las huertas de Río de oro y el paraje de El Tarajal, a donde acudía gran cantidad de gente a bañarse y pasar el día en alguno de los bares que temporalmente se instalaban entre las huertas, siendo el más popular el chiringuito o bar de la huerta de Bascón, donde se podía tomar un tinto fresco con tomate de la huerta o sardinas asadas que tanto gustaba al público.

Tanta gente acudía a los bañaeros que la Comisión de Festejos de la Feria Real de Puente-Genil instituyó durante unos años el título de Miss Torremembrillo junto con el de Miss Puente-Genil. Asimismo en la amplia zona de la orilla se delimitó un pequeño Campo de fútbol donde se practicaba este deporte durante todo el día.
Por las noches la gente acudía masivamente a este lugar para apaciguar las horas de calor al frescor de las huertas y degustar los productos de la huerta apaciblemente en alguno de los bares allí instalados.
A mediados de los 70 desaparecieron totalmente los bañaeros por no reunir las condiciones idóneas para el baño y sobre todo por haberse construido una piscina pública en el polideportivo municipal y la del Campo de deportes Jesús Nazareno reunir ya las condiciones aptas para el baño.

----------

